
Ask HN: Participating in Facebook's Beta Program for Instant Articles - shirman
I would like to turn on support of facebook Instant Articles (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.facebook.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;instant-articles&#x2F;guides&#x2F;articlecreate) on my publishing platform (dirty.ru) , but it looks like it is available only for members of Facebook&#x27;s beta program. I really spend much time to find out how to become a member and tried to write to facebook directly, but they are keep silence and no one gave me an answer.
Maybe someone know how to do that?
======
brudgers
How have you tried to contact Facebook about joining the beta program?

Sharing that information might help other people avoid unproductive paths,
even if there are no good answers here.

